# Xavions fish keeping journal! :)



## Xavion (Jan 19, 2015)

[Introduction] Hello friends! If your bored, read my fishy journal! It'll bore you even more! Yay! Here, I'll be keeping a log on my adventures with Xavion, who is my pet fishy! I just got him January 18th, 2015 (one day ago). Please, if you have a comment, post it to my profile or PM me, so this post is more readable! Meaning: don't comment here, so you don't take up too much page space!


----------

